

There’s an Easter egg in my job posting - mohamedzahid
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/676182619796

======
Jeremy1026
Closest thing I can come up with is the reference to Pokemon possibly
correlating to a stamina level, like how Pokemon have a stamina attribute that
goes up as they level up?

Edit: Got it, "see the 93' Bulls reference."

~~~
mohamedzahid
You're hired!

~~~
Jeremy1026
If working remotely is an option, I'd happily apply.

------
lsiunsuex
I don't watch much sports :(

Looks like Jordan was MVP in 95-96

the main character of the movie Thomas Ian Nicholas who played Henry
Rowengartner - neither of which show up in the 95-96 season roster

The rookie of the year for the NBA in general was Damon Stoudamire from the
Toronto Raptors; I can't find who the Bulls thought their "rookie of the year"
was specifically though...

(yes, i saw it was a "sql query" but i thought there was more to it; like try
to find out who the actual rookie of the year was for the bulls)

or... am i over analyzing this?

~~~
mohamedzahid
Haha! That was totally over-analyzing but I love it!

The Easter Egg was actually really simple. At the bullet point for "impeccable
attention to detail" I reference the '93 Bulls. But earlier in the job posting
it's the '96 Bulls that are really referenced :)

~~~
mbyrne
How is that an Easter Egg?

